# nvidia drives how to



## greenif (Sep 18, 2010)

I am new user of FreeBSD.
Please! Give me a link, where described how to install nvidia drivers.
Except Setting up the FreeBSD nVidia driver - this is not a manual!
Because there said nothing about configuration, for example linux compatibility.
Why I need or not this?


----------



## roddierod (Sep 18, 2010)

This nvidia-settings will make configuration easy for you.

I'm unsure what you mean by Linux compatibility though.


----------



## greenif (Sep 19, 2010)

*I mean this*

I mean this.
When I type:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
make install
```


----------



## roddierod (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh. In general, when installing stuff and you get a config screen like that and you have no idea what to choose it best to just leave the defaults.

In this case, if you are planning on running linux apps, then you'll want linux compatibility. So if you are never every going to run a linux app in linux emulation then uncheck it...if you don't know leave it alone.


----------

